# Does your dog like rain?



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

We've had rain & wind all day from TS/TD Beryl and Harleigh has been having a blast playing in it :biggrin: She likes to go out, butt-tuck around the yard a little bit, go inside to dry and then repeat LOL

I took this picture and video when we were out there earlier. She was doing some agility and having lots of fun!













So does your dog enjoy the rain as much as my crazy one does? :tongue:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHA! love it!

but, no Cesar hates the rain. we a storm a few days ago, i was out at my bfs where we are able to jsut open the door and let Cesar run around freely. it was pouring down rain and i stood up and asked Cesar
"you wanna go out? huh? c'mon lets go!" he was all excited i opened the front door he started to run out till he started getting pelted by rain then quickly back peddledd to get back inside it was so funny! about half an hour later my bf tried to do the same thing but Cesar wouldnt fall for that trick twice!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sprocket LOVES the rain. He will stand in it and look up like "where is that coming from???"

Gunner doesn't mind it. 

Mikey hates all things water except the muddiest of puddles :tongue:


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Darla loves it. She even likes to sleep out in it. Japer doesn't mind it, but doesn't just hand out in it for no reason. Quinn thinks he will melt in the rain. he loves the snow though.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Mine hate the rain.....well the puppy doesn't mind it. The other two think they will melt also. I have to stand out in the rain myself to make them go potty before bed if it's raining. Now take them out for a game of fetch in the rain and suddenly no problem........silly dogs!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Lord no! You'd think it was acid hitting them. Toby will go out and potty in a down pour but doesn't like it. The others can see it sprinkling and will look at me like I'm crazy if I want them to go out in it. No rain for my little gang of divas. :nono:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

malia hates the rain and the wind. paces and whines more than usual. has since she crawled out of a ditch almost thirteen years ago.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Wilson & Piper, no way. They act like I'm forcing them to walk into fire.

Sako, he's not a HUGE fan, but he's not a wussy about it either.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Deeken hates it. He'll go out in it if he's wearing his raincoat but mostly he prefers to stay curled up on his bed in front of the fireplace.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Now that it is warm Lola has no problems with rain at all. Buster is not a fan and keeps trying to run back in when I have to take him out to potty in the rain. Both of them act really weird in the wind. They look all around and sniff the air.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

it gives them the zoomies. first, they stand on the porch, like, omg i can't go out in THAT. then, they reluctantly walk with me the 100 yards to the park, tails down, looking miserable. and when we get to the park, and i let them off leash, they go NUTS. Mia splashes through every puddle (like that deer video from a year ago), and Zulu runs and runs and body slams everyone he finds, humans included. they love it.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

murphy acts no different in the rain other than the fact that he hasn't been outside much that day so he does like to run around the yard


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Tucker doesn't like it or hate it, he just seems to find it mildly uncomfortable. He walks around with his head held low and eyes squinty, he also does that when I turn the shower on and he's in the bathroom lol. He just doesn't like it hitting his face.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

My boy doesn't mine the rain, he will go out in a thunderstorm but hates going out for about 24hrs, after it quits.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My two detest cloudy days, would much rather be curled up under some blankets. On "rainy" (read barely sprinkling, more drips than anything) days, they have to have their rain vest on and they're still reluctant to go out to potty (they come in and shake like they need to dry off the couple of drops that might have landed on them). If it's really raining, then they'll hold it as long as possible, get their vests on, then try to exit the door on to the porch without getting wet, then scoot out under the tree, do their business and come inside shivering and shaking like they'd been drenched to the skin. They most definitely hate being wet for any reason.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sam and Stoli tolerate it as long as there is no thunder. Sam freaks out and tries to jump the fence then. If it is just raining, they go out in it long enough to do what they need to do then fight for dry awning space. Bella hates it. She doesn't even like dewy grass. I have to take her out with an umbrella and even then it's iffy.

A few years back my ex and I had a lab mix that LOVED the rain. You couldn't get her to come in. I had to leave her out in it one night because she had made up her mind she wasn't coming in no matter what I did.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I think that's why so many people in Portland have labs. They love the rain and we have quite a bit of it. Thunder and lightening happen only once or twice a year . . . some years not at all.

So, my lab has no problems whatsoever with rain or rain storms. My golden is more of a fair weather guy though.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Sophia and Goliath are not fans of the rain.
And they will do what they can to delay having to go out in it.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Riddle doesn't mind thunder, lightning, etc. but LOATHES going out in the rain. She acts like she's going to melt, so pottying her when it rains turns into a ten minute ordeal of me shoving her outside and yelling at her to go potty while she shakes and tries to feebly climb back into the house. 

Melon doesn't care if he's alone, but turns into a drama queen about rain if Riddle is pulling her act.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

*My Schnoodle hates the rain.*

My little guy, a schnoodle, absolutely HATES the rain. He will go out to QUICKLY potty and then turns and heads for the door. On the other hand, he doesn't mind the snow at all except when the snow gets in between his paw pads. Then he will pick at this paw, pick at that paw, and put me into the giggles watching him. Of course I clean and dry his paws as soon as we get back inside. The one thing he hates more than anything is the summer heat above 80 degrees. Being all black he has an issue with heat as I do also. I've had a couple of heat strokes and one sun stroke. So we both try to stay inside during the heat of the day when it is above 80 to 85 degrees.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think Scorch particularly minds it except for his ears.
he really doesn't like when anything gets down them, and since they are so huge,
it's a big raindrop-catcher.

I think if I went outside and chased him that he'd love it though


----------

